# Just got an F1 PR - what should I do with it?



## bluesky6 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is the "limited edition" 2015 model. Will post pics later.

My first thought is to put on a set of Panaracer Gravel Kings (28 wide) that I've lying around and make this a "lite" gravel.


----------



## bluesky6 (Jul 23, 2013)

A little pic here:









The wheels/tires are Kinlin XR270+Rubino Pros from another bike that was upgraded to Pacenti/Conti. I'll probably just put the stock Mavic Ksyriums aside: don't like the look of them or the horrible 1990-style skewers and what's this thing about needing a non-standard nipple tool?!

The bike is beautiful with the bare carbon finish. Color schemes are overrated.

On the other hand, I feel that the overall kit is inferior compared to, say, Scott's carbon bikes. In spite of Dura Ace derailleurs etc. As they say, the devil's in the details:
1. The front derailleur was sorely in need of an adjustment because of cable stretch. Whereas the Scott bikes include an inline adjuster for the shift cables, the Felt doesn't. I ordered an inline adjuster just to make maintenance easier in the longer term
2. The basic design of the bike hasn't changed since AFAIK the 2011 F-models. The cable routing is still mostly external (good), with a very painful-to-set-up route for the front derailleur cable (I used to own a 2011 F5).
3. Alloy carbon seatpost: I understand the the point was to reduce vibration, but carbon can do it as well.

I haven't had a chance to ride the bike yet. Will likely install the inline adjuster (along with a new shift cable) and do other minor fit adjustments (replacement stem etc) before I take the first ride.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

bluesky6 said:


> This is the "limited edition" 2015 model. Will post pics later.
> 
> My first thought is to put on a set of Panaracer Gravel Kings (28 wide) that I've lying around and make this a "lite" gravel.


I rode mine with 33mm 'cross tires most of the time. Did a few gravel races on it with 30mm Challenge Tubulars and even some CX with it. I also raced it at a few road stage races. The question really is what _shouldn't_ you do with it? I wish I still had mine.


----------

